# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú

## gpacheco

*Primer embarque se realizaría esta semana*  *Lima, may. 26 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó hoy que Estados Unidos levantó las barreras sanitarias a la leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos procedentes de Perú, específicamente un tipo de queso que tiene un proceso de maduración que elimina los posibles virus hospedados en el producto.  
El director de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, Glen Halze, recordó que actualmente Estados Unidos tiene restricciones comerciales para diversos productos lácteos, principalmente para países que no son libres de la fiebre aftosa al 100 por ciento de su territorio. 
La fiebre aftosa es una de las enfermedades más contagiosas de los mamíferos y puede causar pérdidas económicas muy importantes. Por su naturaleza sumamente contagiosa y su importancia económica es la primera enfermedad de la lista de la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE). 
En el caso de Perú, durante el 2007 se consolidó la buena condición zoosanitaria del país al ser reconocido por la OIE como libre de fiebre aftosa sin vacunar en el 88.4 por ciento de su territorio.  
A pesar de este reconocimiento internacional, la autoridad sanitaria estadounidense requería verificar esta condición. Debido a ello, el año pasado en enero visitaron Perú para este trabajo, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Informó que en la búsqueda de abrir este mercado para los productos peruanos, el Senasa estuvo en coordinación por más de dos años con el Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) del Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA) revisando su normativa. 
Perú revisó las normas y encontró algunas excepciones para leche evaporada, donde se mencionaba que bastaba con una certificación de procesos de calor que debía tener la leche evaporada (pasteurización, UHT o esterilización), lo cual debía ser certificado para poder ingresar a este mercado, explicó. 
En ese sentido, y puesto que el Senasa tiene la capacidad como autoridad sanitaria de certificar una condición de este tipo, las barreras existentes fueron superadas favorablemente, refirió. 
Al final hemos logrado adecuarnos a su normativa satisfactoriamente, lo cual se refleja en la apertura del mercado estadounidense para estos productos, uno de los más importantes del mundo, subrayó Halze.Temas similares: Artículo: Hay 15 productos peruanos que están en trámite para ingresar a Brasil libres de barreras sanitarias Artículo: Senasa busca levantar barreras sanitarias a 139 productos pecuarios y agrícolas peruanos en el extranjero Artículo: Perú envió primeras 60 TM de mango a Japón tras levantarse barreras sanitarias Perú podría exportar 6,000 toneladas anuales de productos lácteos a EEUU sin arancel EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú

----------

